# Id Help



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

has anyone seen one of these before ? i cant find any references to it anywhere







,supposedly a nos watch from the 1980's ,2824 ,titanium case and bracelet,one of 500 made case ref P02/171 ,if someone has seen one before any idea of value?

cheers


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

bah i've found it ,looks to be a cougar 2 and is actually brushed steel


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> bah i've found it ,looks to be a cougar 2 and is actually brushed steel


Just about to say, is it not a Cougar 2 ? and if it's the one on E-Bay I have just seen, it has a picture of the back showing steel case.










Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good old ebay....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

RLT 11 had that case 1st


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> RLT 11 had that case 1st


The `11 is much better looking


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

thats the 1 mike







, babel translater is difficult at best ,says something on there about titanium, limited edition and from the 1980's ,which if its a cougar 2 (im pretty sure) its actually probably a few yrs old and is not a limited edition (tho i may be wrong).


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well...

That IS a Cougar 2 as far as I can see, in which case it is not NOS it is most likely new (or second hand) being no more than 2 to 3 years old - it did not come out until after Roy's RLT 11 anyway (AFAIK).

Oh, and I'm pretty sure it's not titanium either - it's beadblasted Stainless Steel (just like the RLT-11). And the bracelet will be bead blasted stainless steel as well (unless it's not original).

Other than that, it's just as the seller describes


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

It's definitely a Cougar II, which is a step backwards from the Cougar (I) IMHO

cheers

Dave


----------

